# Bought a Springfield XD9 sub-compact



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

Just bought a Springfield XD9 sub-compact (9mm) with 3" barrel. Looks like a Glock 26, but unlike the Glock, has a loaded chamber indicator, striker indicator, and grip safety. I works like the Glocks in that there is no manual safety. The slide will not move, nor will it fire without squeezing the grip safety. The action is technically single action. The grip is short for concealed carry, with my little finger under the magazine while firing. This sounds bad, but there is no issue with control, and very little muzzle flip. It didn't shoot too bad at 30 feet in standing position, considering a 20 mph wind and 10 degree temp.

It did not like my reloads of 3.3 grains 231 over a 147 grain lead bullet. There wasn't enough recoil to work the slide. Brass either stove piped, or stayed in the chamber. I had to manually clear the chamber each time. I'll have to work up a stronger target load.

Here's the web site.
XD sub-compact


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

dogjaw,.. I purchased a SA-9 just about 2 years ago for my wife (another "Glock" clone) and it to doesn't care for ANY reloads,.... no matter what the powder charge. The new manufactured ammo fires great out of it without any hesitation of shell ejection. I wish you luck with the higher charge weight, but it may not cure the problem.  

My other 9mm (Daewoo DP-51) will fire the same reloads without any problems at all. I have a feeling it might have something to do with those 3" barrels on the sub-compact models not creating enough blowback to eject them.


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

Thanks for the info 7mm. I'll play with the loads some more just for the fun? of it and let you know. I want to also check that I didn't use too much of a taper crimp. I found some Remington UMC 115gr MC at Meijers yesterday for $5.99 a box of 50. Snatched up what little they had. That's only $1 a box less than rolling my own jacketed ammo. Fired off a few clips of that yesterday. Didn't stay long enough to evaluate the stuff for accuracy(something about a 30 mph wind in 20 degree temps blowing up my shorts).  

The UMC brass landed 1 foot to my right, and a foot back. I put a box of Sellior & Bellot 115gr thru it last week. I knew exactly where the S & B brass were landing without looking, smack dab on top of my head.  I could put a pan on top of my head and catch 95% of the brass. Hmm, no grubbing around picking up empties.  The S & B shot pretty nice. I found it on a website for $5.69 / 50. The folks on HS2000talk.com found a trend of ejection failures using Winchester white box ammo. It's the only ammo that anybody mentions having a problem with.

I had the XD in my truck and was looking for something when I came across an old cell phone holster with a belt clip and 2-way belt loops that I bought from Ace Hardware. I picked up the XD and slid it perfectly into the cell phone holster. I tried it and it works better than an Uncle Mikes IWB clip on. (and more comfortable) I can carry IWB clip on, vertically on the belt with belt loop, horizontally on the belt with belt loop small of back or at the side. I call it Hillbilly Holster. I'll have to take a picture of it. I'm going to order a DeSatis Tuck - This holster next week.


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

I upped the powder and crimp on those 147 gr. lead. Had 1 stove pipe in 20 rounds. I think I'm getting there. Haven't had a chance to try more yet. Had to lay off everything, as I had hand surgery (shooting hand of course  ). I can't cycle my Dillon Press. I took the SA-XD out with some UMC 115 gr and shot a 4" group @ 40' standing off hand on Sunday. I'm real happy about that, considering I'm shooting with a surgical cut in the palm of my hand that had 15 stitches removed a week ago. I really like this gun. I'm looking at some different holster options now. Considering the UMC ammo was $6 per 50, I won't be reloading any jacketed practice ammo unless I find some jackected bullets real cheap.


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

> _Originally posted by 7MM Magnum _
> *dogjaw,.. I purchased a SA-9 just about 2 years ago for my wife (another "Glock" clone) and it to doesn't care for ANY reloads,.... no matter what the powder charge. The new manufactured ammo fires great out of it without any hesitation of shell ejection. I wish you luck with the higher charge weight, but it may not cure the problem.
> 
> My other 9mm (Daewoo DP-51) will fire the same reloads without any problems at all. I have a feeling it might have something to do with those 3" barrels on the sub-compact models not creating enough blowback to eject them.  *


7mm, I just tried 4.1 gr. of Winchester WSF powder & Win Small Pistol Primers. Test fired 147gr lead and 147gr Rainer TMJ bullets without a hitch.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

Thanks for the new info Dogjaw,... I'll have to give that recipe a try and see how that works !!


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

I downloaded Winchesters reloading manual from their site at http://www.winchester.com/products/catalog/components/components.aspx Click on "download reloaders manual" in center bottom of page. I think the WSF powder made all the difference. I like W231 in 38/357 target loads, but it didn't do anything for my 9mm.


----------



## p.s.e man (Sep 30, 2003)

great gun,i just got a springfiel x/d .40 with a 4" barrel,iv only shot factory loads so far but was thinking of doing some reloads.i figgured if i liked the gun enough i would traid in my taurus pt145 for the sub compact x/d .40, i wish thay would come out with a x/d in .45 acp.


----------



## The Mutt (Jan 6, 2002)

I bought an XD40 ported a while back and it is one sweet shooter. It's a little large for carrying but not to bad.


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

I just picked up the XD in .40 and my buddy just picked one up in .357 sig.

We both love the guns with the 4" barell. We both tried the sub compact and just did not feel right with the pinky swinging. Dealer said they are going to put out a XD in .45 soon.

Can't wait!

I have tried a ton of handguns and right now I would say the XD is hands down the best for the money. Twice the gun the Glock is for les $$$$$


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I carry the XD-40, love the hell outta it, good choice, I am sure you will love it.


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

> _Originally posted by vandermi _
> *I just picked up the XD in .40 and my buddy just picked one up in .357 sig.
> 
> We both love the guns with the 4" barell. We both tried the sub compact and just did not feel right with the pinky swinging. Dealer said they are going to put out a XD in .45 soon.
> ...


I've had no problem with recoil with my pinky under the grip. There are some grip extensions out there for under $10. I might give them a try for the heck of it.


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

dogjaw said:


> 7mm, I just tried 4.1 gr. of Winchester WSF powder & Win Small Pistol Primers. Test fired 147gr lead and 147gr Rainer TMJ bullets without a hitch.


I just put 100 rounds of 147gr Rainer 9mm on top of 4.3 gr of WSF. Not one failure, and it turned out to be an accurate load in my XD9 sub. :cwm27:


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I think I saw this particular weapon reviewed on American Rifleman TV. They had very favorable reviews. I am going to shop around for one. Do you have the XML light for it? If so is it a decent performer?


thanks


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

I don't have the light. You can hop over to this sight and do a search.
HS - XD Talk


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Thanks DJ...thats quite a specialized forum over there!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I decided to get the XD Sub in the 9mm, I wanted to get the 40 but was not having any luck locating one. I will be picking it up Friday and look forward to putting some rounds through it this weekend. 
Way to go Dogjaw....you had to remind me about this particular weapon!!!!!


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

My pleasure. I'm pretty good at spending other peoples money! :coolgleam 
Note one thing: A number of folks have had failure to ejects using Winchester white box ammo. I use UMC, S & B, and reloads for practice, and Speer Gold Dot 124 +p for business.


----------



## Line-Loc (Jan 26, 2004)

I just found "this" forum tonight...

Gander Mountain was running a sale on XD 40's for $419( see if they will give you that price again)

I'm sorry I didn't let all of you know about it!


----------



## Line-Loc (Jan 26, 2004)

dogjaw

Thanks for the xd site, it was cool to get the info on the new 40!


----------

